# Usar el plasma como parlante



## el_c0c0 (Jul 1, 2008)

Un parlante de plasma, realmente impresionante..
PD: vi por el foro un link a una pagina que tenia este video, asique si es repetido, mirenlo de nuevo jeje

YouTube - Plasma Speaker / Singing Arc - Early Modulated Prototype

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 1, 2008)

es el principio del ionovac. de la decada del 50/60


----------



## el_c0c0 (Jul 1, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> es el principio del ionovac. de la decada del 50/60


 si, habia leido un poco, pero no busque mas.. 
 estaria bueno hacer un proyectito de estos.. seria interesante experimentar con una mayor frecuencia de lo que soportan los parlantes comunes (mayor de 100kHz)

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2008)

igual te comento, lo que hace el ñato del video es modulacion de frecuencia, lo cual es  _malo_ en el sentido que si la portadora es de 100Khz, la frecuencia minima de portadora puede llegar a ser audible, en los ionovac o en los ACAPELLA la portadora es de 30Mhz y la modulacion es de amplitud y no de frecuencia.


----------



## el_c0c0 (Jul 2, 2008)

mucho de eso no lo entendi.. pero igual, me interesaria probar este aparato..

justamente ayer me regalaron una parte de un monitor viejo roto y tengo un flyback en buenas condiciones para probar.. solo que no tengo el circuito de esto.. 

por casualidad alguien sabe de algun circuito?

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2008)

Según lo que comenta hazard 1998 es que si tenemos unos 100 khz de portadora (no audible) y la modulamos lo que escuchamos es la diferencia, . En amplitud modulada con una portadora de 30.000 khz tenemos un gran ancho de banda. ¿puede ser?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 9, 2008)

si y no, cuando se modula en frecuencia, y la portadora es de 100khz, y el rango de modulacion es de por ej 100khz, la frecuencia maxima seria 150khz, y 50khz la minima frec (la variacion de la frecuencia es la modulada) ademas de esto existen problemas de batidos de frecuencia y de aliasing, cuando aparecen subarmonicos que pueden ser audibles.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 12, 2008)

Muy interesante.
Unas preguntas: ¿hasta que frecuencia es capaz de emitir audio la chispita esa?; ¿hasta que frecuencia se puede transmitir audio por el aire?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Buenas, un chispero de esos es terrible, no te puedes imaginar la de interferencias que mete en toda la gama de radio y TV, en esta parte del mundo te pueden poner una multita de 80.000 a 500.000 euros por usar eso repetidas veces...jeje
(esta prohibido hacer interferencias en los servicios públicos)


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 12, 2008)

Además que producen ozono, que es tóxico.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> Además que producen ozono, que es tóxico.



No hombre¡¡ el ozono no es toxico, es una molécula con dos parte de oxigeno, desinfecta y alivia los pulmones (sobre todo de los fumadores como yo) es la capa de la atmósfera que nos preserva de las radiaciones malignas para la mayoría de los seres vivos, se podría decir que es lo único positivo del experimento...jeje


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Jazz_Light dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, malo no es, pero si se usa como desinfectante para gases, como que no le daba un tiro a pulmon.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto...que pasa como todo, una acumulación de ozono en los pulmones como dices, puede resultar dañina, ya sabes que todo en exceso es malo, te explico : por su condición de tener en su molécula dos elementos de oxigeno es un oxidante potencial y usado desmedidamente produce envejecimiento celular prematuro, pues ayuda a producir un exceso radicales libres en el organismo, pero hay cosas muy malas, malas y menos malas...en esa  ultima categoría lo dejaría yo a el ozono, de hecho hay muchos fabricantes que venden generadores de ozono para el hogar y la oficina, y cumplen todos los requisitos de sanidad. 

(pero toxico no..por favor)

Un saludo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 12, 2008)

segun la ley de california (USA) esta prohibida la produccion de ozono....
en cuanto a las interferencias depende de que frecuencia de portadora use, que sea un arco voltaico no necesariamente tenga que producir interferencias.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 12, 2008)

eb7ctx, el ozono está formado por tres átomos de O, no por dos, y es tóxico y cancerígeno. 
Lee esto.

Hay más información en la red. 

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 12, 2008)

Lo que yo pregunto no es a la frecuencia que puede emitir ondas electromagnéticas sino cual es el limite de frecuencia que el AIRE puede transportar. Se supone que es un parlante no una antena ¿no?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 12, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx, el ozono está formado por tres átomos de O, no por dos, y es tóxico y cancerígeno.
> Lee esto.
> 
> Hay más información en la red.
> ...


 Creo que he dicho que en la justa medida...y también es cierto que en laboratorio en un ambiente acéptico  tiene 3, pero cuando se libera en el aire se disocia y pierde uno con lo cual nos llega con dos...siempre he supuesto que en el experimento la parte de ozono estaba disuelta con aire, en esas circunstancias para nada es toxico, siempre he afirmado que es MENOS MALO, no toxico,  hay que saber leer hasta el final

un saludo


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 12, 2008)

Existen ultrasonidos de algunos Mhz, pero no tengo ni idea de cual será el límite. Supongo que dependerá de las propiedades del medio en que se  propaga.

eb7ctx, el O2 es oxígeno molecular o dioxígeno, no ozono.


Mira.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ... Se supone que es un parlante no una antena ¿no?



He ahi la pregunta ¿hasta que punto deja de ser altavoz para ser antena?

Hombre, asi a priori, me da que si la señal es sonora el limite fisico deberia estar en lo que tarde de media un electron de la capa de la valencia de un atomo de oxijeno, nintrogeno e hidrogeno (aire) en dar una vuelta completa a su spin. Si la frecuencia es mayor es fisicamente imposible la propagacion. Aunque vamos, el cesio es solido y tiene mas de 3 millones de vueltas por segundo(¿3 Thz?), asi que imaginate el aire que es un gas...


----------



## marcedelu (Jul 14, 2008)

jej yo hace ratole vi, ahora nose si es verdad, o solo muestran esa imagen y hay un parlante atras de la camara jejej.
igualmente yo eh investigado y parece ser real, pro no puedo encontrar ningun circuito como para poder hacer esta experiencia, si alguien lo tiene lo agradesco


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yo si he encontrado circuitos pero no se si postearlos por que son demasiado peligrosos para andar experimentando con ellos... de entrada producen un arco de voltaje de varios kilovots que pueden matar facilmente a una persona si no se agregan las protecciones adecuadas..... 

Sinceramente les digo que este tema no es para principiantes (incluyendome) por que si el rayo se sale de control puede matar a alguien.... y tambien supongo que es la razon por la cual no hay (muchos) altavoces comerciales de este tipo... 

Pero si quieren algo mas grande.. aqui hay un concepto parecido.... se llama altavoz tesla... 

YouTube - Singing Tesla Coil at Duckon 2007


----------



## electrodan (Jul 14, 2008)

1 khz=1000 hz
1 mhz=1000 khz=1.000.000 hz
1 ghz=1000 mhz=1.000.000.000 hz
Es asi, ¿no?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 14, 2008)

Por cierto a los cinco segundos se puede ver un rayo de luz que ilumina la escena y hay una cinta que dice caution. Además se nota que hay bastante gente viéndolo.
Una chispita pequeña no mata, solo te da una buena "patada". Ejemplo: en los encendedores electrónicos hay una chispa pequeña intermitente.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> 1 khz=1000 hz
> 1 mhz=1000 khz=1.000.000 hz
> 1 ghz=1000 mhz=1.000.000.000 hz
> Es asi, ¿no?



Sip... asi es.... 



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto a los cinco segundos se puede ver un rayo de luz que ilumina la escena y hay una cinta que dice caution. Además se nota que hay bastante gente viéndolo.
> Una chispita pequeña no mata, solo te da una buena "patada". Ejemplo: en los encendedores electrónicos hay una chispa pequeña intermitente.



Pero eso de "pequeño" relativo, por que es bien sabido que lo que mata no es el voltaje sino la corriente, por ejemplo un resucitador cardiaco no produce chispa y si se lo aplican a una persona viva le paran el corazon.....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 14, 2008)

digamoslo mas tecnico, lo que mata es la energia en joules, no te mata ni la tension ni la corriente, en realidad una cosa lleva a la otra, ya que para que pase corriente por el cuerpo es necesario disponer de energia suficiente para poder hacer circular dicha corriente por nuestro cuerpo, que posee una resistencia elevada ( del orden de 100kohm, y que para que esa corriente se mantenga es necesario aplicar una tension elevada.

ahora, los experimentos de tesla donde se usan tensiones altisimas, del orden de cientos de miles de volts, pero que no tienen capacidad de mantener una corriente importante, si se utiliza de cierta manera no mata a nadie, hay fotos y videos dando vueltas por la red donde se ve a un hombre sentado en una enorme bobina de tesla, extendiendo sus manos al cielo y a travez de ellas despidiendo rayos.
si ubico las direcciones las posteo


----------



## marcedelu (Jul 14, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Yo si he encontrado circuitos pero no se si postearlos por que son demasiado peligrosos para andar experimentando con ellos... de entrada producen un arco de voltaje de varios kilovots que pueden matar facilmente a una persona si no se agregan las protecciones adecuadas.....
> 
> Sinceramente les digo que este tema no es para principiantes (incluyendome) por que si el rayo se sale de control puede matar a alguien.... y tambien supongo que es la razon por la cual no hay (muchos) altavoces comerciales de este tipo...
> 
> ...



hola te agradecia si me pasaras las linformación si no deseas q la vea los demas por favor pasamela por mail, me interesa mucho este tema y asumo las consecuecias de lo q me podria llegar a pasar, tambien me interesa saber sobre los altavoces fabricados con bobina tesla, asique cualquier información te la agradesco


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ahora, los experimentos de tesla donde se usan tensiones altisimas, del orden de cientos de miles de volts, pero que no tienen capacidad de mantener una corriente importante, si se utiliza de cierta manera no mata a nadie, hay fotos y videos dando vueltas por la red donde se ve a un hombre sentado en una enorme bobina de tesla, extendiendo sus manos al cielo y a travez de ellas despidiendo rayos.
> si ubico las direcciones las posteo



Si bueno... si una persona esta subida encima de la bobina es por que sabe lo que hace... mientras no haga tierra con ninguna parte del cuerpo no habra electrocucion

Eso me trae a la mente la manera en como reparan los cables de alta tension (500,000 VAC) que salen de los generadores hacia las ciudades... se suben tipos a helicopteros con plataformas especialmente colocadas y sobrevuelan los cables... el helicoptero se acerca poco a poco al cable a reparar y el electricista sentado en la plataforma esta trabajando en el cable, como electricista y helicoptero nunca tocan tierra no hay peligro de electrocucion ni para el electricista ni para el piloto y eso que cuando se acerca el helicoptero al cable el cable le lanza un rayo ya que el helicoptero no esta al mismo potencial del cable... pero una vez haciendo contacto el rayo desaparece y todo el sistema queda cargado al mismo potencial...


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola

Entro de nuevo para contaros unas cosillas...

No toda la energía eléctrica mata instantáneamente...el efecto de la radiación del espectro de las ondas corta y alta de radio, y para ejemplo aquí estoy yo..jeje
Después de mas de veinte (20) años trabajando con HF y VHF he sufrido tres operaciones de cancel de piel  (melanomas), tengo casi prohibido exponerme a cualquier tipo de radiación (incluida la del Sol) y lo poco que opero en radio lo hago en QRO (muy baja potencia) ahora después de tener y operar durante años con potencias de 1000 w hacia bajo, me veo obligado a usa un Yaesu ft-817 con potencia máxima de 5 watios en todas las frecuencias, 
Con esto quiero repetir lo que me han dicho varios doctores, las radiaciones se van acumulando a través del tiempo, hasta que el organismo no puede mas y ....

Tened mucho cuidado con la energía eléctrica, a simple vista parece inofensiva..pero no es cierto, a la larga nos MATA, no jugeís por nada con las radiaciones... todo se paga SOLO es CUESTIÓN de TIEMPO

Un cordial saludo


----------



## marcedelu (Jul 15, 2008)

gracias chico3001 por los links, cuando retornen las clases voy a ponerme con los altavoces, jej cualquier novedad la posteo en este foro.
y q estaba t pregunto por información de vumetros de plasma tendras por ahi?, jej
muchas gracias repito por los links


----------



## marcedelu (Jul 15, 2008)

jej igualmente y estamos condenados por la radiacion de las ondas magneticas de los celulares, radio, etc.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

vumetros de plasma? eso no lo entendi... aqui un vumetro es un indicador de nivel de señal hecho con leds


----------



## marcedelu (Jul 15, 2008)

existen vumetros q en lugar de tener una fila de leds usan tubos de plasma, mi idea era fabricar uno pero los tubos no se consiguen aca donde vivo, mira el sig link para informaciónrmarte pero la pagina esta en ingles

http://m.bareille.free.fr/vu-in13/vumeter_in13.htm


----------



## asherar (Jul 15, 2008)

Alguien sabe usar el plasma como micrófono?


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 16, 2008)

Micrófonos? No crea que sea útil... es más facil diseñar un circuíto con un micrófono convencional...además que no me parece buena idea presentarle mi boca al señor alto voltaje....


----------



## asherar (Jul 16, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> Micrófonos? No crea que sea útil ... es más facil diseñar un circuíto con
> un micrófono convencional...además que no me parece buena idea presentarle mi boca al
> señor alto voltaje....



Bueno, útil ... lo que se dice útil .... ¿ quién hace realmente algo que sea 100 % útil ? 
Teniendo en cuenta que no se puede vivir de los desarrollos como se ha comentado 
ampliamente en el foro; el 90 % de las cosas que hacemos en electrónica no tiene sentido 
salvo por aprender, hasta alguna gente, extremadamente honesta consigo mismo, a 
eso le llama jugar, ...  je! je! 
Además las cosas no demuestran su utilidad por sí mismas. Es necesario una persona con 
cierta iniciativa, inventiva, ganas de explorar caminos en que nadie se mete, etc, y una cabeza 
(y por qué no también cara) dura a prueba de papelones, para llegar a doblegar a la avanzada 
conservadora de la ciencia y la técnica. Esos que creen en el mito del "gerente que compra la 
marca de la S de modo que si falla, que no le echen la culpa a él". 

Fuera de todas las connotaciones y yendo a lo púramente técnico, el tema de la detección de 
sonido mediante descargas en gas tiene ya su años. En su momento hizo eclosión allá por 
los 90's. Como el tema de los parlantes tal vez no fuera la primera vez. 

No se trata de poner la boca en la alta tensión. Por suerte el sonido viaja para todos lados. 
La onda de presión altera la impedancia de una llama parecida a la de una hornalla, en lo que 
se denomina plasma frío, poco ionizado, no pasa de algunos pocos miles de K. 
Un circuito relativamente simple, segun recuerdo, amplifica las variaciones de la conductividad 
del plasma. La inercia mecánica del plasma es insignificante, y cosas así, pero eso es lo poco 
que sé del tema. Sé que existe, y no sé mucho más. Tal vez alguien, viendo el parlante, 
también encontró eso.

Saludos !


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2008)

El vúmetro de plasma debe ser el "ojo eléctrico" estándar en algunas radios a lampara.
En cuanto a los circuitos recuerdo que deben leer las políticas. Aunque estaría bien que "repararan el error"   publicando los circuitos y advirtiendo que son peligrosos.


> 2.3
> *Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensajes la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.*
> Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de ofrecer soluciones con respecto a un tema en cuestión o a fin de tratar temas no permitidos.
> No está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes a otros usuarios de los Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2008)

marcedelu dijo:
			
		

> existen vumetros q en lugar de tener una fila de leds usan tubos de plasma, mi idea era fabricar uno pero los tubos no se consiguen aca donde vivo, mira el sig link para informaciónrmarte pero la pagina esta en ingles
> 
> http://m.bareille.free.fr/vu-in13/vumeter_in13.htm




Mmmm no se si son los mismos que los VFDs (Vaccum Fluoresent Led) 

http://www.noritake-elec.com/whyVFD/default.htm




			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El vúmetro de plasma debe ser el "ojo eléctrico" estándar en algunas radios a lampara.
> En cuanto a los circuitos recuerdo que deben leer las políticas. Aunque estaría bien que "repararan el error"   publicando los circuitos y advirtiendo que son peligrosos.
> 
> 
> ...



Si te refieres al circuito generador de plasma no tengo inconveniente en postearlo... pero hay que recordar que este tipo de circuitos no solo pueden matar al que los experimenta sino tambien a todos los que se encuentren cerca (Obviamente en el peor de los casos, con la bobina de tesla), si los administradores estan de acuerdo coloco los esquematicos y las peliculas de como se fabrican en el post...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 16, 2008)

No hay problema con compartir esa información, estoy seguro que el que se anime a realizar estos circuitos conoce de antemano su inherente peligro.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2008)

Okkk tonz aqui va la información... jejeje

http://web.mit.edu/dzshen/www/home_files/PlasmaTweeter-FinalPaperV1_3.pdf
http://www.plasmatweeter.de/eng_plasma.htm
http://www.barlowlabs.upgradecolumbus.com/YSU Webpage/ADVcircuits/SparkSpkr/Spark Speaker.pdf

YouTube - Plasma Speaker: Musical Solid State Tesla Coil
YouTube - Building a Tesla Coil
YouTube - Building a Tesla Coil - Part 2 (B)
YouTube - How to Make a Tesla Coil


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2008)

Me gusta la escena del pasto iluminado... Tesla seguramente quería hacer el "centro mundial de transmisión de energía"   
Me sorprende que no se haya muerto de frio por el viento que pasaba por alguna de las rendijas de la puerta.   
Probablemente no lo entiendan.


----------



## profex (Ago 11, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> marcedelu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentan...esto es sumamente peligroso, lo digo por experiencia...

En mis años de estudiante de electronica, diseñamos un circuito para una demostración de alto voltaje, no recuerdo exactamente el diagrama en este momento, pero era una bobina de automovil conectada directamente a la red de 120V, y se trabajaba por medio de un triac y un diac, limitando la corriente de entrada, pero no el voltaje, con lo que obtuvimos unos arcos fantásticos...

Ajustando el circuito recibí una descarga que me dejó entumecido por dos o tres horas...y pudo haber sido mucho peor...

Así que ya saben el riesgo, y si se animan a llevarlo a cabo tengan mucho cuidado..

Si encuentro el diagrama lo voy a postear para que tengan otro circuito de muy alto voltaje...

saludos.


----------



## eserock (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola hasta hoy vi este tema, lo que dice Alejandro es verdad no todo tiene que ser util para todos, Un ejemplo sencillo Alejandro menciona un equipo de plasma frio que para muchos no tendria aplicacion pero en el area medica y cosmetica tiene mucho tiempo que se aplica es una bobina de alto voltaje (alrededor de 10000 vpp) aplicados a un electrodo de crstal al vacio o con algun gas como argon se forma en el interior plasma, este electrodo es alicado en la piel para estimular determinados organos de  la piel para generar sustancias que regeneran tejidos organicos, hay aplicaciones medicas donde dicho electrodo tiene una punta metalica que forma un finisimo arco electrico que puede  cauterizar en forma microscopica.

hasta donde se alejandro si intentaron usar este tipo de tubos para captar la voz por vsriscines generadas por una pequeña antena para percibir vibraciones colocada en la punta del tubo, pero con la perfeccion del llaser se encontro mayor precision.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 12, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Me sorprende que no se haya muerto de frio por el viento que pasaba por alguna de las rendijas de la puerta



esteeee, por lo de la peli decis? la verdad, tesla si que tenia un bocho tremendo. saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2008)

Dos comentarios: 



			
				eserock dijo:
			
		

> ... Alejandro menciona un equipo de plasma frio que para muchos no tendria aplicacion pero en el area medica y cosmetica tiene mucho tiempo que se aplica ...


Los plasmas frío tienen muchas aplicaciones en tratamiento de superficies y mecanizado de materiales, ya que al no generar/depositar demasiado calor permite economizar energía y simplificar las instalaciones. Toda vez que esto sea una ventaja alguien tratará de emplear plasmas fríos. Los "otros" plasmas son los llamados térmicos, ya que alcanzan el equilibrio térmico en gran parte de su volumen. Una de las aplicaciones de este tipo de plasmas es el corte de metales. 



			
				eserock dijo:
			
		

> hasta donde se alejandro si intentaron usar este tipo de tubos para captar la voz por variaciones generadas por una pequeña antena para percibir vibraciones colocada en la punta del tubo, pero con la perfeccion del llaser se encontro mayor precision.


La "pelea" entre la tecnología del plasma y del láser tiene ya su tradición. 
En comparación los plasmas son más fáciles de generar con circuitos eléctricos sencillos, mientras que los láseres requieren equipo costoso y delicado (óptica cara, alineación precisa, establilidad estructural). Fijate que es más fácil generar imágenes con plasma que con láser: no hay TV-láser y si TV-plasma. 
Para otras cosas que requieren alta precisión y controlabilidad en general gana la tecnología láser. Ahi entran algunas aplicaciones industriales como mecanizado en metalurgia. 

Saludos !


----------



## FernandoJS (Feb 20, 2010)

Mi duda nace a raíz de unos videos en youtube sobre bobinas tesla interpretando melodías clásicas en formato midi. Según pude averiguar esto se lograba modificando la frecuencia a la que se encendían y apagaban conectándolas a través de fibra óptica hacia un ordenador que les enviava las señalas midis (un canal por cada bobina).

He estado averiguando como reproducir ese resultado sin llegar a ninguna solución convincente. Pensé en utilizar los ocho canales de PWM del 16F628A como osciladores para variar la frecuencia (y por consiguiente, el sonido) del ciclo de encendido y apagado de las bobinas, pero sin embargo lo ideal es que pudiera extraer las señales midis desde un pc y traducirlos a señales que puedan interpretarse por una bobina tesla.

Otra duda es que todavía no tengo una bobina tesla, y estoy buscando instrucciones para construir una de bajo voltaje (por si algún día la expongo en una feria de ciencias, donde todos los proyectos están muy cercanos los unos a los otros y la electricidad despedida podría quemar a alguien), por lo que supongo que para hacer pruebas podría reemplazarla por un oscilador 555 en modo astable conectado a un parlante (aunque creo que las bobinas ya de por si tienen un oscilador, y es al que se le modifica la frecuencia para obtener las diferentes notas, pero no estoy seguro)

Algunos videos para ilustrar lo que digo:

Popcorn, dos canales midis, uno para cada bobina.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZEpP_zzaw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p_ySWTmWB8&NR=1

Esta pequeña bobina de 18V tiene un único canal de sonido utilizando el chip generador de melodia UM66T-19L, pero no es midi y el chip no es programable (viene una melodia por defecto y es el chip que se utilizan en las tarjetas que se abren y suena una pequeña tonada)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGD64MjRTfA

Esta es mi favorita hasta ahora, controlada por midi y hasta incluye instrucciones en el link de la descripción del video (http://capperlabs.dyndns.org/midischv2.html)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQy9VY0s3w

Espero que alguien puedailustrarme un poco mejor respecto al tema.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lapulga5 (Ene 28, 2011)

Esa es una de las grandes incógnitas de mi mente: las bobinas tesla de frecuencia varaible. La verdad no comprendo como es que esto puede lograrse ya que cada par de bobina capacitor tiene una frecuencia de resonancia propia y está en el órden de los 100000 Hz, que no es una frecuencia audible. Por lo que deduzco que lo que se escucha es el ruido del spark gap (interruptor a chispa). la única explicación posible que veo es que utilize un spark gap rotatorio en el que se puede regular la frecuencia de las chispas en función de la velocidad de un motor, aunque dudo que un sitema mecánico pueda responder tan fácilmente a variaciones de tensión. Repito que en mi opinión el ruido no lo hacen las chispas que salen del toroide de la bobina sino de als del spark gap. Otra posible opción sería alimentar el circuito primario de la bobina con una fuente de tensión contínua muy poderosa y utilizar válvulas de vacío de muy alta potencia para "copiar" la frecuencia de cada nota del sonido MIDI.


----------



## lapulga5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yo ya estuve haciendo algunos experimentos con el parlante de plasma, y he de decir que es mucho menos peligroso de lo que aparenta, y los diagramas esquemáticos de los circuitos para hacerlos son también sencillos. El primero que intenté fue con un tl494, configurado como oscilador (el capacitor en el pin5 y la resistencia en el pin6 determinan la frecuencia) y como modulador a través de una entrada de audio en el pin 4. Además de las restantes conexiones a + y a negativo. La salida la obtengo en el emisor 1 del integrado, que corresponde al pin 9. Ilusionado con oir y ver música a través de un arco eléctrico monté el circuito en protoboard (sí, las no tan confiables protoboards). Conseguí el flyback en un lugar donde arreglan televisores, es uno de esos más modernos que tienen dos potenciómetros que regulan "focus" y "screen". La salida del tl494 iba directa al gate de un MOSFET IRF540 (al no conseguirlo puse un 740, que es de menos amperaje, igual mi fuente era de 10 Ampéré) Tiene un diodo rápido entre drain y source, y en el drain se conecta la bobina primaria hecha de 5 vueltas de cable en el nucleo del flyback. Bueno resulta que cuando conecté todo el arco no saltaba (para encontrar el ground del flyback acercaba el chupete o ventosa a los terminales de abajo del flyback ver si saltaba el arco pero no había caso. Entonces me dije, bueno me conformo con hacer saltar el arco sin música, así que armé el 555 astable y conecte la salida (el pin3) al gate del MOSFET. Tenía un potenciómetro para variar la frecuencia, así que la fui ajustando hasta que saltó el arco más grande (al parecer el flyback tiene una frecuencia de resonancia, que segun mi tester está en los 25kHz). Entonces ya tenía el arco, ahora quería modularlo. Luego ví por internet que el pin5 del 555 es un control de tensión, por lo que podñia usarse para modular la amplitud de la frecuencia producida. Entonces, chocho, le conecté una entrada de audio a través de un capacitor al pin5 y.......nada, seguía sin producir música. Entonces me enojé y puse un BC548 para amplificar la señalcita de audio del reproductor de MP3 mío y... tarán, se empezó a escuchar más o menos la música, con un montón de interferencia, pero se escuchaba. Me maravillé por eso y luego lo probé con el tl de vuelta y anduvo re bien, mejor que el 555.
Igual sigue escuchandose mas o menos, pero creo que es porque los terminales de descarga no son muy puntiagudos y el arco salta de distintos lugares. Perdon por escribir tanto pero esa es la experiencia que tuve estos días. Espero que hayan leído ahsta aquí.
Muchas gracias.
Espero consejos para la mejora del experimento. Luego subo las fotos.
Saludos!


----------



## esat (Dic 18, 2014)




----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Estoy construyendo una bobina tesla de audio de estado sólido, y he seguido el siguiente esquema.
Ver el archivo adjunto 152281 

El driver mosfet que se utiliza en el esquema es el MIC4452YN Datasheet y consigue hacer conmutar los mosfets SCT2450KEC Datasheet a una frecuencia de poco mas de 1MHz. Mi idea es evitar este integrado controlador, ya que es dificil de conseguir y caro. También he substituido los mosfets por unos IRFZ44N Datasheet, pero con metodos como el totem o un diodo para descargar el terminal Gate no me acerco ni de broma a esas velocidades.

He encontrado este circuito en la red, y modificando las resistencias y condensadores en paralelo consigo  hacer conmutar el mosfet a velocidades cercanas a los 550KHz pero necesito alcanzar velocidades de conmutación de alrededor de 1,5MHz. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 152283

Alguien me podría ayudar a construir un driver que alcance esas velocidades?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2017)

¿ Por que tan alta la frecuencia ?

Mira este IC: IR2110


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 12, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Por que tan alta la frecuencia ?
> 
> Mira este IC: IR2110



Por dos motivos, la frecuencia de resonancia de mi bobina ronda los 1,4MHz y además, a esas frecuencias la corriente apenas penetra unas micras en el cuerpo por el skin effect, entonces una descarga directa al cuerpo no seria peligrosa, solo causaría una pequeña quemadura.

El IR2110 es bastante mas barato y fácil de conseguir que el otro, y según Ton y Toff podría perfectamente oscilar a esas frecuencias, lo compraré y haré pruebas a ver que tal.  De todas formas si alguien tiene algún otro aporte, será bien recibido.

PD Muchas gracias Fogonazo

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don DavidMJ puedes bajar mas aun la frequenzia de resonancia paralela de tu bobina de Tesla agregando un sonbrero capacitivo de majores dimensiones    
No te olvides de elegir un Transistor MosFet que tenga la mas baja capacitancia de Gate que possible , algunos MosFets tienen en su código lo  sufixo "LC" o sea "Low Charge" , eses tienem una capacitencia de Gate menor aun y eso facilita lo  "Driver" atingir majores frequenzias .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 12, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , caro Don DavidMJ puedes bajar mas aun la frequenzia de resonancia paralela de tu bobina de Tesla agregando un sonbrero capacitivo de majores dimensiones
> No te olvides de elegir un Transistor MosFet que tenga la mas baja capacitancia de Gate qie possible , algunos MosFets tienen en su código lo  sufixo "LC" o sea "Low Charge" , eses tienem una capacitencia de Gate menor aun y eso facilita lo  "Driver" atingir majores frequenzias .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias Daniel, comprare entonces otros mosfets, ya que los IRFZ44N tienen un componente capacitivo bastante grande.

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2017)

DavidMJ dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Daniel, comprare entonces otros mosfets, ya que los IRFZ44N tienen un componente capacitivo bastante grande.
> 
> Un saludo


Te recomendo altamente que mire ese link aca : http://www.maxmcarter.com/classexmtr/circuitdescription.php 
!Suerte en los estudios y posteriores desahollos !.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2017)

A que tensión será excitada la bobina?
Ya que no será lo mismo que trabaje a 1.5Mhz a 12V
Que a esa misma fcia. pero a 100V. Debido a la relación V/us.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 13, 2017)

Al principio pretendia alimentarla con 50v aprox, pero debido a los problemas de conmutación aun no se a que voltaje alimentarlo, como tu mencionas Guindo, seguramente baje la tensión para conseguir mejores resultados, pero aun tengo que hacer pruebas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 13, 2017)

Hola, bueno, en realidad no puedes usar la tensión en el primario que se te antoje, ya que la relación de transformación te hará saber los límites.  Pues si utilizas una tensión mayor a la calculada, puedes perforar la aislación del devanado secundario por exceso de alta tensión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola, bueno, en realidad no puedes usar la tensión en el primario que se te antoje, ya que la relación de transformación te hará saber los límites.  Pues si utilizas una tensión mayor a la calculada, puedes perforar la aislación del devanado secundario por exceso de alta tensión.


Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Gudino Roberto duberlin cuando funcionando en la frequenzia de resonacia paralela desa Bobina de Tesla  la tensión desahollada en lo sonbrero capacitivo te sube a las nubens (cielo)    
Es mas seguro trabajar inicialmente con tensiones DC mas bajas y despues que tudo anda subir esa despacito hasta obtenir lo resultado final deseado   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 13, 2017)

Claro claro, un voltaje de entrada de ese nivel sería con el proyecto ya acabado, al principio probare con mucho menos. La aislación no supone un problema, ya que la relación de transformación sera de 1:220 mas o menos, y con una tesla con una única capa de bobinado no tengo problemas con arcos voltaicos entre espiras. Además, al trabajar con altas frecuencias se reduce bastante el riesgo al manejar este tipo de transformador, aunque igualmente sera manejada con la maxima seguridad posible


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2017)

DavidMJ dijo:
			
		

> Claro claro, un voltaje de entrada de ese nivel sería con el proyecto ya acabado, al principio probare con mucho menos. La aislación no supone un problema, ya que la relación de transformación sera de 1:220 mas o menos, y con una tesla con una única capa de bobinado no tengo problemas con arcos voltaicos entre espiras. Además, al trabajar con altas frecuencias se reduce bastante el riesgo al manejar este tipo de transformador, aunque igualmente sera manejada con la maxima seguridad posible


Una pregunta : ? ya tiene alguna esperiencia practica  con ese tema ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 13, 2017)

Que quieres decir con...





> Además, al trabajar con altas frecuencias se reduce bastante el riesgo al manejar este tipo de transformador,


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 13, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Que quieres decir con...



Me refiero al skin effect, la corriente no penetra lo suficiente en el cuerpo como para afectar a órganos vitales.

Daniel, si, ya he manejado diversos sistemas de HV, las Tesla no demasiado, pero a efectos prácticos viene a ser prácticamente lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2017)

Jo nunca tuve la oportunidad de jugar con eses "bixos".
Se que sueño de Nikola Tesla fue tentar transmitir energia electrica inalambricamente por meo desa invención , pero no logro suceso en ese intento.
En meados de los años 80 jo aun técnico bien novicio escuche de un señor enginiero que los Norte Americanos estaban trabajando en un proyecto de elevadissima envergadura : proyectar y  construir una tremenda estación espacial que captaria la energia solar y conberteria en energia electrica para despues enbiar  a la Tierra por meo de Microondas , en la Tierra un gran numero de Antenas parabolicas receberian esa energia de Microondas y despues conbertida nuevamente en  energia electrica tal cual  conocemos para sener distribuida e utilizada .
Jo personalmente nunca creei que eso sea factible , aomenos con la tecnologia actual y disponible aun NO . 
Ahora nuevamente escuche que los Japonese quieren hacer ezactamente ese mismo proyecto enpleyando las mismas ideas tal cual planteou los Norte Americanos 32 años atraz.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 23, 2017)

Con el IR2110 consigo una buena salida de 1,4MHz de 15v aunque al conectarlo a la puerta del mosfet que tengo no me pasa de los 780KHz, a partir de ahí se desestabiliza. Voy a comprar algún mosfet que tenga bastante menos capacidad de puerta, como me aconsejó el señor Daniel Lopes y seguire probando.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo


----------

